
Developer Color Picker - bearwithclaws
http://www.panic.com/~wade/picker/
======
akamaka
Am I the only programmer who chooses color codes by just typing in hex values
with the help of a bit of intuition and some trial and error?

~~~
dchest
I do this from time to time (especially when writing CSS), however, color
picker is very useful when you're creating GUIs because most colors you need
already present in the OS, you just need to pick them and apply to your
project.

Also, with Cocoa I became tired of writing too many things like

    
    
      NSColor *aColor = [NSColor colorWithCalibratedRed:1.000 green:0.810 blue:0.439 alpha:1.000];
    

Now I can click "Copy declaration" and paste the code.

[Before this amazing color picker I used DigitalColor Meter included with Mac
OS X, and then my own simple app CocoaColor
(<http://dchest.posterous.com/cocoacolor>).]

------
moe
On linux I have the following script bound to F19 on my apple keyboard:

    
    
       #!/bin/sh
       grabc | tr -d '\n' | xclip
    

No GUI, just drops the picked color into the clipboard. Has worked well enough
for me.

------
aw3c2
For everyone interested: This is a MacOS application.

